# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Bir Oy Bil, At Oy Bil >  şehname'den Seçmeler

## atoybil

DüNYA MEDENİYETİNDE TüRKLER'İN PAYI 

şEHNüME'DEN SEüMELER 
930'larda doğmuş, büyük TüRK Hakanı GAZNELİ MAHMUD ile tanışmış, onun desteği ile TüRK düşmanlığı yapan eseri şehname'yi kaleme almış olan Firdevsi; bilgili bir zattır. Farsça, Pehlevice ve Arapça bilir. Müslümandır ama, şimdinin Kürt ayırımcıları gibi, geçmişe özlem duyar. Bu yüzden Fars hükümdarlarının dillerde dolaşan ve başkaları tarafından kaleme alınmış destanlarını toplamış, birleştirmiştir. 

En önemlisi bunu şiirle yapmış olmasıdır. Böylece ortaya 55.000 beyitlik muazzam bir eser çıkmıştır. Yalnız eserin bu boyuta ulaşmasında, şairin savaş hikayelerini, mecazlarını birbirine benzer şekilde tekrarlamasının rolü büyüktür. 

İran'ı yeryüzündeki her şeyden üstün tutan ve bu suretle zamanımıza kadar yansıyan bir İran milli ruhu yaratan Firdevsi, bu tutumuyla övgüye layıktır. Bütün edebiyatçılarımız tarafından örnek alınmalıdır... Onunla boy ölçüşebilecek bir tek TüRK şairi vardır, o da ALİ şİR NEVAİ'dir.(1441-1500) 

Kürt ayırımcılar Avesta'dan çok şehname'ye atıfta bulunurlar. Halbuki Firdevsi'nin şehname'si, Taberi'nin tarihi kadar tarafsız değildir. 

Mesela Kürt kahramanı ilan edilen Kawa, Taberi'de Kabi olarak ve iki yerde geçerken, şehname'de l000 yıla yakın ömür sürer ve hep Fars hükümdarların yanındadır!. Taberi'nin nakli daha akla yakındır, çünkü Taberi Tarihi şehname'den 100 yıl önce yazılmıştır ve esas kaynaklara daha yakındır. 

Bütün bunlara rağmen, tam bir tesbit yapabilmek için aynı konuları bir de şehname'den özetliyeceğiz. 

Firdevsi diyor ki: 

- "Taç giymek, tahta oturmak törenini ilk yapan padişah KİYUMERS'dir... Ondan evvel insanlar ne giyinmesini ne de yemek pişirmesini bilirlerdi. " (Cilt l, sf.63-64) 

Buna göre Kiyumers üDEM olmasa da, taş devrinin ilk ateşi bulan insanı oluyor... Onun oğlu Siyamek, onun oğlu da Huşeng'dir. 

- "HUşENG 40 yıl padişahlık etti. Demiri taştan ayırdı. Kanallar yaptı. İnsanlar tohum saçmayı, ekip biçmeyi öğrendiler. Taşların birbirine çarpmasından içindeki gizli ateş meydana çıktı. Huşeng ateşi kıble yaptı. O geceyi bayram yaptı, adını Sede koydu." (sf. 70-73) 

Böylece ateşi istediği zaman yakabilen ilk insan ve Mecusi dininin kurucusu Huşeng oluyor... Onun oğlu TAHMURS, devlerden yazı yazmayı öğrendi. İddiaya göre, sadece Farsça değil, Rumca, Arapça, Sogdca, üince, Pehlevce gibi otuza yakın dili bilirdi!. 

Bizce İlk devlet kuran millet SüMERLER olduğuna göre, KİYUMERS VE HUşENG olsa olsa SüMER krallarıdır. Yazıyı bulanlar da onlar olduğuna göre, TAHMURS da bir SüMER kralıdır. 

Firdevsi'ye göre onun oğlu da CEMşİD'dir. Tabii bu krallar arasında pek çok ismin atlandığı anlaşılıyor. Hatta devletler bile değişmiş olabilir. 

- "Padişahlar padişahı CEMşİD, ahaliyi 4 gruba ayırdı: rahipler, askerler, çiftçiler ve sanatkarlar...Güzel kokuları, hekimliği keşfetti. Su üstünde gemi ile dolaştı. Tahtının üzerinde güneş gibi otururdu. Halk Cemşid'in üzerine mücevherler saçtılar ve bu güne NEVRUZ adını verdiler. (21 Mart) (sf. 80-86) 

- "O zamanlar çölde yetişmiş bir yiğit vardı. Aynı zamanda hükümdar olan bu dini temiz adamın, şöhrete tapan DAHHAK adlı bir oğlu vardı. üok kötü huylu idi. Pehlev dilinde ona BİYARESP (onbin at) derlerdi. Bir gün şeytan onu azdırdı. Babasını öldürmesine ortak oldu. Böylece zalim Dahhak babasının tahtını elde etti." (sf. 90-96) 

- "şeytan da onu omuzundan öpüp kayboldu. Dahhak'ın omuzlarında iki tane kara yılan çıktı. şeytan bu sefer hekim kıyafetine girdi. Dahhak'a "Onları sakın kesme, insan beyni yedir, belki ölürler. Başka çare yok," dedi. (sf. 97-100) 

- "Bundan sonra İran'da karışıklık çıktı. Herkes Cemşid'e itaatten vazgeçti. üünkü o kötülüğe meyletti. Her yerde bir padişah çıktı. İran'ın süvarileri Dahhak'ı padişah kabul ettiler. Dahhak da Cemşid'i ele geçirip iki parça etti, yeryüzünü onun şerrinden kurtardı. Cemşid'in şehrinaz ile Evrünaz adlı iki kızkardeşini de karı olarak aldı." (sf. 101-103) 

- "Dehhak her gece ister halktan olsun, ister yiğit soyundan, iki delikanlıyı sarayına getirtir, ahçı bunları öldürür, beyinlerini çıkartır, yılanlara yiyecek yapardı."(sf. 104-106) 

- "Memlekette Ermayil ve Kermayil adında iki dindar adam vardı. Bunlar öldürülen iki kişiden hiç olmazsa birini kurtarmak için saraya ahçı olarak girdiler. Kapıcıların yakaladıkları İKİ KİşİDEN birini öldürüp BİRİNİ KAüIRDILAR. Sonra bir koyun beynini ölen gencin beyniyle karıştırıp yılana yedirdiler."(sf. 107) 

- "Bu suretle her ay 30 genç kurtarıyorlardı... ZAMANLA KİMİN NESLİ OLDUKLARI BELLİ OLMIYAN BU GENüLERİN SAYISI 200'ü BULDU!.. İşTE BUGüNKü KüRT KAVMİNİN ASLI BUNLARDAN TüREMİşTİR Kİ, BUNLAR MAMUR şEHİR NEDİR BİLMEZLER!... BUNLARIN EVLERİ üüLLERDE KURULMUş üADIRLARDAN İBARETTİR. KALPLERİNDE Hİü TANRI KORKUSU YOKTUR!" (sf. l08) 

Bu sözleri biz yazmadık!. şehname tercümesinin 1. Cildi'nden aynen aldık. Böylece Kürt ayırımcıların pek bel bağladıkları bir kaynağı, gerçek haliyle ortaya koyduk. Taberi'den 100 yıl sonra, zamanımızdan 1000 yıl önce yapılmış başka bir Kürt tanımını gün ışığına çıkarttık. 

Bununla şimdinin Türkiye Cumhuriyeti vatandaşı kendini Kürt sayan kardeşlerimize hakaret etmek istemiyoruz. Ancak onları yanlış bilgilendirerek, uyduruk tarihler, devletler ile aldatıp kışkırtanlara karşı uyarıyoruz. 

Bunun yanısıra "Kürt kimliği"yle, onun yansıttığı "göçebe, dağlı, din-iman tanımaz militan" özelliğiyle bir yere varmanın mümkün olmadığını göstermek istiyoruz. Onların bir kişilik bunalımı içinde yaşaması bize acı veriyor. Bu ülkenin vatandaşı olmaktan gurur duymalarını, "Ben de sizdenim" anlamına gelen "NE MUTLU TüRKüM DİYENE!" ifadesiyle bize sarılmalarını samimiyetle istiyoruz. Onları bağrımıza basmak bizim için de en büyük mutluluktur. 

email: [email protected]

----------

